# Standard-Zugriff auf MS SQL Server Express Edition



## isowit (22. März 2006)

Ich versuche mit dem beigelegten Management Studio von MS mich auf den Server einzuloggen. Das Problem das ich habe: ich habe keine Ahnung wie der Loginname und das Passwort lauten. Auch eine Suche in der Hilfe und im Netz sind erfolglos. Das einzige das ich rausgefunden habe ist, dass der Systemadministrator sa heißt. Aber wie ist das Passwort? Und ist der Servername localhost? Habe den SQL Server lokal auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Gibt es eine config-Datei, wo ich Benutzer anlegen kann? Die Ordnerstruktur ist nicht sehr aufschlußreich.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Quick_Mik (30. November 2006)

Hallo.

Der Benutzer ist wie bereits festgestellt der sa. Servername ist ziemlich schnuppe, es funktionieren die IP, der Rechnername, (local) und localhost. Allerdings ist dies durch den Instanzennamen zu ergänzen, Standardinstanz ist SQLEXPRESS. Vollständiger Servername also bspw.: (local)\SQLEXPRESS.
Das Benutzerkennwort für den sa musst du normalerweise bei der Installation angeben. Im Gegensatz zur MSDE (MS SQL Express Vorgänger) erlaubt der neue Server kein leeres Kennwort bei Installation. Überleg mal, ob Du bei der Instalation was angegeben hast...

Gruß

M.


----------

